# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Përshëndetje për anëtarët e Forumit Shqiptar!

## ☆Angie☆

Përshëndetje të gjithëve!

Tema e vjetër u mbyll për arsye të arritjes të nr. të postimeve.

Ju uroj një ditë të këndshme të gjithëve.


 :Lulja3:

----------


## maryp

teme e re pershendetje e re  :buzeqeshje:  
uroj nje vazhdim te mbare te gjitheve

----------


## tetovarja87

pershendetje nga une,per te gjithe...
kalofshi nje dite te bukure....

----------


## gloreta

Hap e mbyll tema, keshtu quhet forumi  :shkelje syri: 

Kaloni bukur te gjithe.

----------


## e panjohura

Persh.per te gjithe!

----------


## Nete

Pershendetje...Angelina,marypi,tetovrja,gloreta,e panjohura.

perhajer tema e re.

----------


## RockStar

Pershendetje Nete dhe per ata q i paske pershendet ti. Mos ti shkuaj dy here.

----------


## Ksanthi

pershendetje te gjitheve

----------


## alem_de

Pershendetje e gjitha te mirat per te gjithe....

----------


## PeterPan

Pershendetje dhe mire se rrini te gjithe online.

----------


## RaPSouL

Përshëndetje për të gjithë.

----------


## pranvera bica

> Përshëndetje për të gjithë.


 Pershendetje RaPSouL!PERSHENDETJE DHE PER HAPESIN E TEMES SE RE DHE GJITHE FORUMISTEVE TONE SIMPATIKE!TETA!

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Pershendetje,ju deshiroj nje mbremje te kendshme.
 E juve angelina02 ju lumshin gishtat.*

----------


## The_Capital

*Përshëndetje për të gjithë. :.*

----------


## DontWorryBeHapp

Gooooooooooooooood morning Forumista Shqiptar!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## B@Ne

Mire se rrine Forumista , kalofshi mire ne vazhdim  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## stern

*Miremengjesi

Ju Pershendes dhe ju Uroj nje dite sa me te mire*

----------


## Ksanthi

Mirmengjesi te gjitheve.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Mirmengjesi juve siper.....
Mirmengjesi edhe jueve qe do te kyqeni mbas.*

----------


## tetovarja87

mirmengjesi sueda dhe ju larte qe jeni..
pershendetje per ata qe do vine...
kalofshi nje dite te bukure

----------

